# Deputy Sheriff Michael Smith



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Michael Smith*

Upton County Sheriff's Department, Texas

End of Watch: Friday, June 8, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 44
*Tour:* 2 years, 6 months
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 6/8/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Mike Smith was killed in an automobile accident while responding to a fire at an oil tank battery just before 7:00 a.m.

He was traveling northbound on Route 349, north of Rankin, when an oil-field truck crossed the center line and struck his patrol car head-on.

Deputy Smith had served with the Upton County Sheriff's Office for two years. He is survived by his wife, three sons, and a daughter.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Dan Brown
Upton County Sheriff's Department
PO Box 27
Rankin, TX 79778

Phone: (432) 693-2422

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21293-deputy-sheriff-michael-smith#ixzz1xHwnYy9Y​


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP, Sir


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------

